# Lathe Table Question



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

In my very limited spare time, I have been converting a small kitchen table into a lathe table. I added a 3/4 ply top and shelf. The shelf stabilizes the legs real well. I also plan to mount my small band saw and drill press on the back side.

Now to the question! I want to put casters under it to be able to move it around. I see two scenarios in locally available casters:

1
I can go with two fixed and two swivel. I have not seen lockable fixed casters where I have looked. Do the fixed casters need to be lockable if the swivel casters are lockable?

2
I can go with four swivel casters. They are lockable, but the lock only prevents rolling and not swiveling. Is this a problem?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't want any movement when I use the lathe


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The perfect solution is the set up where you have only two wheels (not casters), and they do not touch the ground untill you pick up the other end.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Kreg Router table and it has lockable rolling and swivel wheels on it. They are made to lock both ways if wanted. 

Mine swivel on two front and back don't swivel but would be easier to turn with all swivel. Like ET said, but it does take more effort to move but is the most solid which is something you want in a lathe. In my cabinet for my Jet 1220, the cabinet includes 2 bags of concrete in them for extra weight for the larger projects and would be harder to move by picking up one end however.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I will try in the morning to get you a good picture of my movable/stand up, out of the way and take anywhere, I can load it my myself. Bobby you saw this at the wood workers meeting. It is perfect ! LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

All 4 of mine swivel and I don't have any problem with it. Of course I don't need a cherry picker to load the tree trunks on my lathe like some of these guys do.







Not sure if it would be a problem with big stuff.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is the picture of my lathe stand. Easy to take down, move or load. But, I forgot that some of you guys are truning entire trees while the rest of us are on small branches. LL:doowapsta


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks pretty nice LL. Does it vibrate much? My Jet 1220 would shake my cabinet when turning larger pieces until I put two 80# bags of concrete in cabinet to steady it down. Smaller stuff however wasn't a problem. That looks pretty handy.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

There is NO vibration or movement of any kind. I do have rubber mats on the floor, but that is for my standing and dropping" stuff". I can drop the stand and store it on it's end, I have been able to load it in the back of my jeep by myself. Both end boards pop out so the ends can be pushed in out of the way. Which never takes place here anymore. LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll have to take a picture of the table next week when I'm back in town. It is big and will also hold other tools. I think it will be too heavy to pick up one end. May just have to spend the $ and try casters, then fix mount if that doesn't work.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I built this one at work and it"s really pretty solid. Not much of a work surface but I've got a roll cart for tools etc. Roll it out in the driveway, blow it down with the leaf blower and all is well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks pretty cool. Put some tool holders and what not holders and it would really be cool but I really like it like it is and you can even put some weights on the shelf if more is needed while using alrger pieces. Great job.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

slip knot said:


> That looks pretty cool. Put some tool holders and what not holders and it would really be cool but I really like it like it is and you can even put some weights on the shelf if more is needed while using alrger pieces. Great job.


 Thanks. Yeah, hindsite is 20/20. If I had it to do over, I'd put some sort of caster at the tailstock end of the cart for easier movement around the garage.(it's heavy!) Something that would flip up and let it set down on the front legs when turning stock....... Tool holders ,EXACTLY. A little tray near the headstock end with some holes in it for tools. Maybe a little drawer underneath for chuck jaws, bowl plates etc. The first piece I turned after mounting to the stand was a grab handle at the front. Courtesy of an old industrial mop handle at work.,,,,Thanks again,,,Jim


----------

